# MBGFC's Labor Day Tournament Results



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a report on the outcome of the Labor Day tournament? I see on Par Shots.com that Iona Louise weighed a nice marlin. How many boats were able to fish and what was weighed?


----------



## jakerider (May 28, 2008)

Iona Louise was the only blue killed.....500 + lbs
116 lbs tuna won I think...the big news was the huge shark that ate a 420 lb blue and they got it on video.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

1st place wahoo was 74 lbs on Lady D as was 2nd with a 64 pounder. IL Blue was 537, not sure of other categories

Robert


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anybody have to video of shark eating blue to post


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Nvm just saw that post


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

*Here you go*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNp7vEDHIHQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! That's the reason I don't swim in the gulf!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Man I want to see the rest of the Video....lol.. that was alsome


----------



## Tunnel Vision (Nov 2, 2007)

I was the angler on the Iona Louise, I attached a couple pictures and I'm working on the video as well. I should have it posted in a couple days hopefully!

It was 537.4 pounds and took five and a half hours to bring in, well worth the fight!

Enjoy!


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!

I'll bet you were tired after that epic battle! Great fish. Congratulations!

Matt Condon


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Does anybody know what boat that marlin got ate by that shark?!?? That's my buddy BB carrington in the video about to gaff the marlin! Would love to know more! Thanks


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

why dont you ask your friend bb? :whistling::bangin:


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm anybody else with some positive feedback besides the smartass above?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

The boat was Merus


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow 5.5 hrs to bring in! That borders on not being fun!! Congrats on a great fish!!

Robert


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

aldeepdropper said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNp7vEDHIHQ&feature=youtu.be


 
I vote Jaws video for sharkweek 2013 on Discovery. New charter Idea for the gulf. Great White tours Anyone.


----------

